# Kiwi Seeds Outdoor Mix  "seed 2 Weed"



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

OK OK



KIWI SEEDS 

OUTDOOR MIX

DADDY'S GIRL
TASMAN HAZE
2 POUNDER
SOUTH STAR

 ​


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

1st attempt at SC.

:hubba:  TOA :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice selection you have B.U

Why the bend?
You have a short to nil veg time as it it, they will not hit 6ft 

I certainly hope you have better weather than the UK, this weather is holding everything back.


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2008)

lookin' great unc'


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

More to come




			
				Hick said:
			
		

> lookin' great unc'


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

I was away for ten days, during this time the free beeee's stretched .When I potted them on, I sank them deep, 1 of them had a good curve to its stem.





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Nice selection you have B.U
> 
> Why the bend?
> You have a short to nil veg time as it it, they will not hit 6ft
> ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

So


There we have it, 5 out of 10 planted out.
The heavens have now opened and are watering them in for me.
The veg patch was well prepared last October, double dug, manured and limed early this year.

I dug a 1spit hole for each plant, broke up the soil at the bottom of each hole. Applied a small dose of granulated chicken manure.
Filled around the root ball with compost.
Used the excess soil to form a mound, around the plants to help retain water while watering.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

So

The rain moved on and I could continue with the remaining 5 plants.
These, I decided to plant between my Asparagus beds.
The ferns are now between 5' and 6', not too thick and don't need to be cut down before the end of October.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAI3jfDN9o8


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Ta Lar
> 
> Can I have some of what your sMoKiN


 
Your growing it.

L not D


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

wow there looking good really good


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow there looking good really good



Sport

Are you


----------



## bznuts (Jun 16, 2008)

looks like fun :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice bud.uncle   well explained..there is a How to here and I think its a contribution..may I suggest you put in the "How to " transplant MJ out doors..I have one plant out doors but need to leave in container due to haveN to move her..works so far..But have now subscribed to this GJ..thanks my friend...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

Did some stress busting this morning..........
Smoke & Light weeding
In the Patch


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

My my, what a large morning one you have Uncle, is it permanant dappled light or do different times of the day give the plant full un broken sunshine?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

Both rows run East to West.
The 1st row next to my Toms do receive much more direct sunshine, what little we have had of it of late.
The Asparagus row, is pretty much continually dappled.
1st year in a new garden.
Not really sure if the Asparagus ferns will fill out much more.
It will be interesting to see the difference, if any, between the 2 rows.
If there is a great difference, later in the season, I may well tie down some of the ferns (with a firm hand :shocked: ) to increase the light levels.

Sometimes the fun is in the trying.

I do however have a few more late starters   that may or may not end up in the garden and a little clone experiment that I am currently documenting with the view of posting the results later.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

All knowledge passed is good knowledge


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Hippy:aok: 

Will try and start the Clone thread soon, 
bearing in mind it is just a "suck n see"
kind of thing.
 No great expectations.

Was sorry to see ur LR2s go belly up.
:doh: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have one growing, it was a late starter, that seems to doing fine at the moment.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Very nice bud.uncle   well explained..there is a How to here and I think its a contribution..may I suggest you put in the "How to " transplant MJ out doors..I have one plant out doors but need to leave in container due to haveN to move her..works so far..But have now subscribed to this GJ..thanks my friend...KEEP M GREEN


Thanks 4u2

Gona have to have propa  a look at your journal, later.
What size pot are you using with your outdoor plant?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

I would deffo subscribe to the Clone thread, it interests me greatly, I did my first ever clone this year from the beer baby bit I accidently snapped off, and to my total shock and astonishment it rooted, but also to my total and utter shock I cant get it out of the pot :rofl:
I just popped it in the same pot as the critically mashed distorted plant and without me knowing, it sank its roots deep and entwined with the C/M, the crit has taken off somewhat so im letting it grow, I honestly expected it to die and thought IF the clone rooted it could have its pot, so now I have 2 in 1 pot, I have 1 last 4 gal pot that it looks like I will have to put the 2 plants in, should be fun


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*bud uncle
View attachment untitled.bmp

for missing this cool journal  
ive now subscibed so i can see your ladies explode in the french sunshine :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

No need   

n thanks for stoppin by


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Any new growth recently?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

Pre flowers have begun to show, unfortunately I think there are more balls than fuzz, in this grow Will try and get more pics up later this week.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 25, 2008)

The second picture looks like you have yourself a female.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks mentalpatient

They are in fact the same plant, just a few days apart. The 1st pic I used some paper to try and get the macro to focus, couldn't find any black card.
The pic below is just 1 of the balls that I have found.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Any more conkers?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 27, 2008)

I think there may have been a few more balls ups
will try n snap a few more pics
soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Explains why your tired.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

The Runt was a slow starter, critically smashed, who has only this week been potted on.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

My cm is the same, chopped the boys?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

The left one?

What are the other plants?

Cannabis is not an acceptable answer


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My cm is the same, chopped the boys?


Hey Hippy


The 7 boys in the veg patch are still alive n kicking.
The Lowryder and Diesel Ryder have also shown male flowers.
The 3 Critically Smashed have yet to show sex.

I would like to let them go on just a .weee, little longer.
I am hoping to get some better pics of the _Staminate Flowers _before I chop and compost them.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

How many girls?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

Do I have to say?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

I bet its more than I have :rofl:

Still no sex here, they must be british seeds.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

Tut tut tut

Hippy

This is not just a picture show 

There is a little text 

All the answers are here for you to see


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

A wonderful show your making of it too, did you re drain your water res to get rid of the mozz?


Ive had to make a new pic folder, I have a LOT of pictures to show hopefully.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

As you asked

Yes

I drained the water tank, all 3000lrt were used to water my veg patch this week. I then dug out all of the sludge, scrubbed the insides, hosed it down and I hope removed all the remaining mosquito larvae. 

That same evening we had a huge storm, which nearly filled the tank over night.
This tank collects all the run off rain water from my house and barn roofs.

Just for you I will take a picture of it.

As I know your passionate about pictures


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh man, that looks soooooo sad, I know my turn is approaching to do the same  

But it has to be done, did you feel it as you cut them?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

The only thing I felt Hippy
was 
disappointment 
that they were boys n not girls.
A crop is a crop.
No remorse.
:fid:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

The words of a long time grower echo through the aeons.

No remorse.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 4, 2008)

*id still be crying :rofl:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

I was all right for a while
I could smile for a while
then I saw you last night
you held my hand so tight

when you stopped to say hello


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

you wished me well
You couldn't tell that
I've been crying over you


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jul 4, 2008)

Mam that really sucks, but like you said all apart of the game. Better luck next time.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks siegal

09 grow has already begun

in my imagination..............................:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)

Suppercropping Detail


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

Biatch.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)

Why, thank you Hippy 

I think


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

They are looking good, well done, I'm really looking forward to the moment you glee with confirmation they are girls.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

There are other words I can use and they aint as nice as well done or biatch :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> They are looking good, well done, I'm really looking forward to the moment you glee with confirmation they are girls.



Not long to wait now my friend................................. 

Next year I would like to try something a little more exotic


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

And so you shall, top shelf.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

I hadnt realised how easy it is go off someone.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool shot of the sun shining through.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 17, 2008)

*looking wonderfull bud :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

wow those plants are amazing!! And may I just say, Mr Blue Sky rules!!!

Its great to see these outdoor grows, i'd love to be able to do something like this in my back garden, but i'd never get away with it here... oh well one day!

Do you ever have issues with nosy neighbours or is you patch completely out of view?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow those plants are amazing!! And may I just say, Mr Blue Sky rules!!!
> 
> Its great to see these outdoor grows, i'd love to be able to do something like this in my back garden, but i'd never get away with it here... oh well one day!
> 
> Do you ever have issues with nosy neighbours or is you patch completely out of view?


Thanks every1

Sun is shinin' in the sky
There ain't a cloud in sight
It's stopped rainin' ev'rybody's in a play
And don't you know
It's a beautiful new day hey,hey

Runnin' down the avenue
See how the sun shines brightly in the city
On the streets where once was pity
Mister blue sky is living here today hey, hey

Mister blue sky please tell us why
You had to hide away for so long
Where did we go wrong?

Hey you with the pretty face
Welcome to the human race
A celebration, mister blue sky's up there waitin'
And today is the day we've waited for

Hey there mister blue
We're so pleased to be with you
Look around see what you do
Ev'rybody smiles at you

Mister blue sky, mister blue sky
Mister blue sky

Mister blue, you did it right
But soon comes mister night creepin' over
Now his hand is on your shoulder
Never mind I'll remember you this
I'll remember you this way

Mister blue sky please tell us why
You had to hide away for so long
Where did we go wrong?

Hey there mister blue
We're so pleased to be with you
Look around see what you do
Ev'rybody smiles at you
Ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba
Ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

ahh you gotta love a bit of ELO 

The radio just played that track after I posted my post above, but they chopped off the ending the gits!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Do you ever have issues with nosy neighbours or is you patch completely out of view?


:shocked:
Nosy neighbors..............................

Errrrrrrrrrr

Not sure, to tell the truth................

 The asparagus beds have made a fine screen at the bottom of the patch; so much so I am thinking of just planting *sexed* clones there next year.

The right hand side of the patch has a Sweet corn hedge and quite a few herbaceous shrubs growing along it. As well as blackberries that I planted this spring, I hope these will fill out over time and help with privacy.

The left hand side fence is split chestnut fencing, with cucumber plants now growing up and along it.
Next season I hope to have planted a row of Late Flowering Raspberries here.

I don't intend to completely screen this patch; it would not suit its surroundings. 
I do however intend to use natural screens as mentioned above to help camouflage the patch. 



You will never stop prying eyes.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice going, umm if theres male, are ya gonna remove it? or what ya do with males? I might have males, I just wonder if I really do have males, I would liek to grow buds on it if ya know?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks bud, sounds great and well covered. since growing mj i've really taken a love to gardening...only i'm a bit useless at it because i never find the time to work on them and when i do, i forget.

Is this your first outdoor grow?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> nice going, umm if theres male, are ya gonna remove it? or what ya do with males? I might have males, I just wonder if I really do have males, I would liek to grow buds on it if ya know?



I don't understand, are you saying you want to grow buds on males? if so, that is impossible. the only thing males are good for is making seeds, and even then u gotta pick a good strong male.

I take it you dont speak very good english, where are you from? (you dont need to say exactly where for security reasons obviously) just where in the world roughly?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for poppin by Papa:aok: 

All the male plants were culled earlier this month. 

If you go back a few pages you will see pictures of male staminate flowers.
These male flowers will not bud; there sole purpose is to produce pollen.
Which in turn fertilises female flowers and produces seeds.

By removing the male flowers from my patch, my females will continue to produce flowers for the rest of this season.:woohoo: 

We do this to manipulate the plant into producing more and more unfertilised flowers.

This, I hope, will lead to a bountiful harvest of Sinsemilla.:farm: 

In the future I may save pollen from male plants and use this to purposely fertilise some of the female flowers, for the production of my own seeds.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks bud,
> Is this your first outdoor grow?


No

No it's not but it is the 1st outdoors in quite a while.

 I have been growing veg for the best part of 20yrs now.
I did try and grow Marijuana outdoors in the UK but had much better success with it in a basement grow room. 

I did this for a number of years operating a nice little perpetual SOG.

I have to say it's nice to be back in the outdoors, just seems much more natural.


 However, 
I think I will begin next year grow indoors. 
Take clones, sex and flower the mothers and plant known entities into the patch.

This way I may get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks, I hear what your saying about outdoor in the UK. You should see the difference between my indoor CFL girl and my teeny outdoor lady. Here's a link, i've just posted a pic. lol

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=283141&posted=1#post283141

Yea I really want to live abroad at some point and get a nice crop going.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)

Having blended some compost with Horse manure, I placed an empty 4.5ltr pot into my 20ltr pot. I am now able to poor the compost into the pot and gently firm it.
















A perfect fit, lightly firmed in.






Having tied down a few lower stems, I placed the pot into a large bucket in a shady spot and bottom watered. I like my girls to suck it up...........


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*great pics bud  weathers looking fantasic where u are  and so are the plants :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks :aok: 

The patch girls are doing just great.............

A late evening watering schedule followed up with a few late evening foliar feeds, seems to be working out just right. 

I am having a few issues with 1 of the late starters, Critically Smashed.

It's been kinda hard to diagnose the problem, so I plan to take a few snaps later and post in the Sick plants and problems thread.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*they are loving it bud especially the rain ill post some pics up soon *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> *I seem to recall seeing something very similar in a GJ, cant remember where as I cannot find the pictures.*
> 
> A perfect fit, lightly firmed in.  *Im not sure if I dare comment.*


 
The plants look healthy, better than my CM, but then again you get more sun than the UK and I moon a lot.


Your heading for a good result with your MJ :cool2: 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome journal bro I learn alot off of your thread thanks.  Nice healthy plants the natural way of growing. Thank you for your journal.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The plants look healthy, better than my CM, but then again you get more sun than the UK and I moon a lot.
> 
> 
> Your heading for a good result with your MJ :cool2:
> ...




hmmmmmmmmmmm

 I seem to remember some pics that resembled this method of potting on.
They just seem to have disappeared, maybe I just imagined them or maybe I was a little _drunk_&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 

A method that I myself have used many times

and yet

I think

_* Its Hip to be Square*_


_As for the CMs wait till you see the sick one........................_


_Kinda got me stumped............_


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Awesome journal bro I learn alot off of your thread thanks.  Nice healthy plants the natural way of growing. Thank you for your journal.



No worries KGB

Have you been a bit slap happy with the thanks button??????????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2008)

Slap happy is a bad thing?

Sugalips said she loves it.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> No worries KGB
> 
> Have you been a bit slap happy with the thanks button??????????


 

????


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)

No yes no Yes no

Yes Yes Yes

Uk humour...............................

Thanks KGB


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)

In my world in this context

Slap Happy

is a GOOD THING


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> No yes no Yes no
> 
> Yes Yes Yes
> 
> ...


 

I want to see the new movie. lol


----------



## Thorn (Jul 18, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> In my world in this context
> 
> Slap Happy
> 
> is a GOOD THING



Slap happy .. a good thing,

but

Happy slap .. not a good thing



I just noticed what he meant - KGB you must have thanked SOOOOO many people on this board man! hehe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you got the sick CM pics? Ive just taken a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

Do ya wana swop?


Show me yours n I will show you mine  



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28713


----------



## crashul (Jul 19, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

>





So is it safe to receive seeds through mail?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

To be absolutely honest........................

I prefer to buy direct from seed banks, with cash........

In this instance


:shocked: I was made an offer I could not refuse:shocked:


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 19, 2008)

i would give my left leg to be able to plant my plants outside in the open... but i have to keep them under lockdown in a closet. theyll never see the light of day. i should move to europe or something....


----------



## deeeeeed (Jul 21, 2008)

Lovely garden you have there Uncle Bud.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Slap happy .. a good thing,
> 
> but
> 
> ...


 

YAYAYAYAYAYA.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

1 is showing.....................
2 are not saying


----------



## killbill (Jul 23, 2008)

merci bien :hubba: 


 pour tout ces bons conseil vive l'aquitaine :woohoo: 


 et ces habitants lol


----------



## Dara3522 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bonjour killbill, je suis d'accord avec votre commentaire, le bud.uncle semble avoir de la connaissance et ces gens semble affluer à son conseil, il doit lire des livres, il est anglais ne se fie pas si.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2008)

Any old pots of varnish hanging around?

Good looking plants.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good Bud.Uncle


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Dara3522 said:
			
		

> Bonjour killbill,  *il est anglais ne se fie pas si*.




Pour Quoi?​


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess I'll leave no mj porn. lol


----------



## Dara3522 (Jul 25, 2008)

Aucun besoin de partir vos cheveux buddie, juste amusant


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## KGB30 (Jul 26, 2008)

She might report you. LOL


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)

She will not get the chance.........................

Plan to string her up later


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice looking lady you got there BUD. she looks real healthy, keep it up bro.

85C


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 27, 2008)

crashul said:
			
		

> So is it safe to receive seeds through mail?


its never safe but its easy ive ordered many time from gypsy nirvana and the doc and always got my order within 5-8 days just dont order seeds to the addy were your growing. my buddy had his order opened by customs and he recieved his package minus the seeds and a customs letter saying basicaly marijuana seeds are illegal to procure in the united states no further action was taken that order had 60 seeds 6-10 packs i dont think they would take action unless they found hundreds of seeds maybe more


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good Bud.uncle i love outdoor buds they always have  more complex flavours and smells compared to indoor :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> looking good Bud.uncle i love outdoor buds they always have  more complex flavours and smells compared to indoor :hubba:


Thanks mang :aok:

It has been a long time since I grew outdoors and the climate here is much better than I had in the UK.................................

Indoor growing was what I used to be into.............

 I much prefer the Great Outdoors, though I think I will start off indoors next season n get some sexed clones out in the patch................

Not sure what I will be growing yet 

I guess I will have to do some reading up, as I am becoming more and more interested in crossing :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

hey Unc, great crop for sure...There's nothing like the great outdoors imo...I couldn't go without it...Ya got some nice strain's goin', too bad about your ryder boys...It sounds like ya got it figured out  for next year, and from the looks of it now...you're gonna have it made if you do some sexed clones ...I hope to see some more sweet ladies...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...  oh yea, KGB you're a mj porn freak! roflmao
  ...tell next time


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

It's been getting Hot of late, high 30s Celsius to low 40s C ( 102F/110F)
Now the girls in the patch are looking :aok: 

I have been watering them nearly every other day, generally in the evenings as temps begin to drop, 2gals/10ltrs each.

Storms have been forecast but seem to pass us by. 

The well I made around each plant are retaining the water while it soaks into the ground. The following day, if I remember, I break up the surface crust of soil. This helps retain moisture in the ground by preventing capillary action.

However, I do on occasions forget to do this and this is what I was greeted with yesterday morning during my rounds.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

Early morning inspections, are the norm for me.
At 6am most of my neighbours are still in there beds.
I find that I can check each plant under and over, looking for any signs of insect infestation or any other issues that may be starting.
Suppercroping any shoots and side shoots that catch my eye.
It is also a good time of day to take some snap shots.


*Momma Mel*




​

*Momma SCD​*





*
Momma SM*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good Unlce.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking ok for a part timer, Ive been watching your temps, how do you plan on managing the ambient temps your hitting?, some days its very hot.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmmmmm

hip


what other *super powers* do you possess?

you musta read my mind..............:spit: 

I was planning to follow up with a few ideas of how to Beat the Heat, in the patch and container gardening.

However

I don't have the time to go into that now 

Your just gona have too wait.............................


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

So

Ok, it's been getting hot.................

My patch plants are loving it......................

However, I want to give them all the help I can.

I use a rainwater collection system to water my veg patch and with no real rain for quite a while now, water conservation is on my mind.

I always water my girls in the evenings as the temps begin to drop.
While doing so it became apparent that the soil that Momma Mel, who lives amongst the shade of my Asparagus, is planted in. Stays moist much longer than Momma SCD and SM, who are exposed to almost constant sunshine.

I therefore decided that a bit of *mulching* could only help SCD n SM.
Both girls received a good drenching and then I applied a 4" *mulch* of home-made compost around there base. 
All the surrounding soil was also heavily watered and then a 4" *mulch* of straw was applied.

This will benefit all of my plants in this area, providing insulation and helping slow down water evaporation.

Not only this but later in the year when all the crops have been harvested.
It will also provide much needed Humus to the soil, after I have dug it in.
This in turn will provide a greater water holding ability to this soil.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

Once again, with water conservation on my mind and rising temps.
I thought I would share a few tips on how I am keeping my Container Girls happy in the heat.

I am using 5gal black pots, which are fine. 
Yet they do heat up in the sun.
This can cause root burn and excessive water evaporation.

There are many ways to help this, which I may cover at a later date.

At the moment I am using a very simple solution.
I have placed my girls into large buckets.
This helps to cool the root zone and slow water evaporation.

As I mostly work from home, I am also able to spin these buckets a couple of times a day.

Just a simple thing like this can help.
The bucket side facing the sun is considerable hotter than its backside to the touch.  

If I feel it is simple too hot in the sun, I move my plants to a shady spot.

When it comes to watering, I have always been a big fan of Bottom Feeding/watering.

I simply place the pot into a larger tub and fill to just the underside of my plants pot. Let it sit until the compost surface is damp. Then place the pot onto a brick in another tub and catch the run off. Which is reused until all my plants have been watered. Any excess run off is used to water my border flowers.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

All right Uncle care to elaberate on black pot color containers that can or may cause damage to the roots do to heat...  Plants looking good...


----------



## Melissa (Jul 31, 2008)

i love the mommas they are beautiful ,,,,
i knew mel would be shaded just like the climates shes in :giggle:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 31, 2008)

Right on Unc...Loooking good...Can't wait to see some big fat colas on those babies...Keep it Up


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> All right Uncle care to elaborate on black pot colour containers that can or may cause damage to the roots do to heat...  Plants looking good...




Sure can KGB

My understanding is that Black does not reflect sunlight, black in fact  absorbs all the light spectrum colours (which are energy waves) these black objects heat up because  energy is being absorbed by it.

As the secondary roots in your container spread horizontally they touch your container before they begin to work there way down, towards the bottom. Therefore these roots are at risk of overheating and becoming damaged....

I did start a little Experiment on this but to be honest I do not have the time or energy to continue it at the moment.

As you may see from the pics below a temp difference of 3 C or 37.4 F is being recorded by my rather cheep Thermometer.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay... So how do you protect your ladies pots from too much sun heat since they are already matured in black pot containers...


----------



## deeeeeed (Jul 31, 2008)

Your plants are doing nicely.  
A note on how to take care of bugs.  Try Hydrogen Peroxide.  Won't hurt the plants and will kill most bugs.  I used it on mealy bugs and I think I got the buggers.  Put in a spray bottle, 1 cup peroxide to 1 - 2 cups of water, I added a little Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom to the water.  Feed while you kill the bugs.  
My clones are in plastic containers and they get quite hot when they are in the sun.  as opposed to wood that my larger plants are in.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 1, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Okay... So how do you protect your ladies pots from too much sun heat since they are already matured in black pot containers...



At the moment I am moving mine around, out of the heat of the sun and using the large tubs as an insulation barrier. 

My plants seem happy with this, as am I. These were late starters that I was gifted. I had no intentions to grow in containers this year. If I had of, I would have provided the root zones much more protection.

There are many many ways to approach these kind of issues. I _*may*_ if I can find the time go into different methods to help control heat around the root zone.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

BUgs... try this stuff, used it on my lady the other day as she had a few fungus gnats. Also used it on my sunflowers, runerbeans and jalapenos

Bayer Garden PROVADP Ultimate Bug Killer


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Bayer Garden Provado Ultimate Bug Killer 3Ltr*

Kills wide range of pests. 
Contains 0.150g/l thiacloprid as a ready to use aqueous formulation. 
Use on flowers, fruit, vegetables and herbs. 
Fast-acting and systemic. 
Adjustable nozzle for different spray patterns. 
Great for large overgrown areas. 
Also suitable as a spot treatment. 
Supplied complete with usage and safety instructions.

www.choiceful.com/choiceful-id-102646-Bayer-Garden-Provado-Ultimate-Bug-Killer-3Ltr.html


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks KGB30 sorry I was being lazy hehe


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Thanks KGB30 sorry I was being lazy hehe


 

Have a awesome weekend Thorn...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is that Bayer Bug spray supplied at WalMart usually??? I already have sevin bud spray, but it just doesn't cover some things it seems...lately spiders and knats are everywhere....Unc, looking good...Hopefully i can get my journal updated tomorrow, check it out and leave some pro advice...Can't wait for an update on those babies (with pics)  Keep it up and Keep it GREEN


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

*Right Guys

Who started talking about BUGS?  

Coz you have gone and jinxed me....................... 


So

With few funds available at the mo.......................:shocked: 


I am going to go the home made route.................... :holysheep:


Yes pics will be included, before and after pics.................

But

Just cut it out right..................:rant:  


Or I will cut Matt loose n you don't want  that:chuck: :hitchair: :chuck: 

He is chained up for a reason :shocked: 

and doesn't get out much*



*You Have been Warned*


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Is that Bayer Bug spray supplied at WalMart usually??? I already have sevin bud spray, but it just doesn't cover some things it seems...lately spiders and knats are everywhere....Unc, looking good...Hopefully i can get my journal updated tomorrow, check it out and leave some pro advice...Can't wait for an update on those babies (with pics)  Keep it up and Keep it GREEN



No idea if its suplied at walmart as I am not blooming american lol

Even though things like blackfly and fungus gnats arent on there it does seem to work on them  If gnats are your problem try getting some of those sticky fly eating plants they love em!

lol bud. ask around on here about home made insecticides, i'm sure someone can help and I know they really work


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

* Save Momma Mel*​
Now this is spreading.....................

I have studied Momma Mel

Looked under, over and all around her......................

Watched which *Good* and *Bad* bugs are present................

There really is nothing out of the ordinary that I can see............

So later today I will begin a Home Brew Insecticide Experiment.........

This will at 1st be used on 1 selected infected area.

Caution is the order of the day.......


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good Uncle.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2008)

hxxp://www.rhs.org.uk/Advice/profiles0600/capsid_bug.asp

XX to TT


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Hip


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Looking good Uncle.



EH???? Your doin th blind thing again aint ya! His plants are sick, how is that looking good?! lol What plant is that in your avatar?

Bud. sorry to hear their sickly, hope you can sort something out soon


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 3, 2008)

I have begun to prepare some *Organic Insect Repellent* to apply to sick Mel.

Follow the link below to find out more

Organic Insect Repellent


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> EH???? Your doin th blind thing again aint ya! His plants are sick, how is that looking good?! lol What plant is that in your avatar?
> 
> Bud. sorry to hear their sickly, hope you can sort something out soon


 

Yes I know it's having bug issues Future MOD.... lol... The plant looks good to me buddie.....    :hairpull: :hairpull:



Sun Flower bud opening... Thorn you need to borrow Uncles glasses


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hear is your glasses *THORN*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 3, 2008)

Just to let you know your not alone, my micro cosmos is experiencing the same, 1 thing we have in common, tomato plants touching/in close proximity, so get your thinking cap on!

Pic 1, Same intrusions into leaf as you.

Pic 2, Same damage.

Pic 3, I see this, a white/cream dot, 1mm across, it seems to start with some kind of sap appearing from god knows where.

Pic 4, it goes direct through the plant leaf, then seems to wither and die leaving the hole.

I have a massive one, its hugely long and much thicker than normal, it takes ages to fully get to grips with its size, 1 thing I have noticed, and here is the clue, I have a beef steak growing next to it, ONLY the leaves flapping and touching the tom plant show the damage of the pics ive shown, coincidence??

I had the same last year, and guess what, I was growing toms next to the plant too, there has to be a lesson here, we just havnt logged the reason toms do this yet, maybe the same parasite or insect.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks buddy:aok: 

Very interesting Hip

I've been out at sunset tonight n scouted about, n *still* can not see what is causing this leaf damage. 
I've been checked them at various times of day and still nothing out of the ordinary.  

If I could see *them* my mind would rest a little better. 

However

Mel

Is in between the Asparagus about 5' from the toms.

I will try the pepper spray,on 1 selected limb first, tomorrow morning.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 3, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Yes I know it's having bug issues Future MOD.... lol... The plant looks good to me buddie.....    :hairpull: :hairpull:
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Flower bud opening... Thorn you need to borrow Uncles glasses



Haha yer cheeky get! Hehe funny you say that I don't think the current mods would ever allow it lol!

You know I really shoulda known what it was - I've been growing red and dwarf chocolate sunflowers this year  Gotta love love em!

Take it easy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

I found a very tiny Cadapilar eating my Sun Flower this morning leaf. I could barely see it. I killed it..

I have had only one attack on my Sativas a Cadapillar... I tied the Tomato plants back so there leafs won't touch the Sativas..


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 7, 2008)

Not much to report, *Mutts Stuff* has been applied twice, with no apparent harm caused to Mel.

It is however to early to tell if it is helping............


I did however see a few of these guys about yesterday, who don't appear to mind the replant.........:doh:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nasty bug Uncle...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 12, 2008)

hey buddy LOVING the avatar picture. What a waste of life, imagine what Ledger would have gone on to do after the joker!!!

How are you and your ladies doing?


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 20, 2008)

BOY THEM GIRLS LOOK REALLY GRATE BUD !!!!
I wish i was able to grow out side...:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 28, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> BOY THEM GIRLS LOOK REALLY GRATE BUD !!!!
> I wish i was able to grow out side...:rant:





Bet you wish you could grow at all

qpbjp ​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCClFi-dQFk


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm So Sorry Unc...IT's ALL MY FAULT:doh:  ...Ah  i hate to hear about the bugs , i'm sick of the little buggers...It looks to me like you're having the same problem i am/was ...i'm still exactly sure, but the holes/intrusions looked exactly like yours'...and i also found that exact bug in the pic crawling around ...hope ya get it fixed Bud, cye


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2008)

Your plants must be getting quite big by now.

Hint


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 31, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I'm So Sorry Unc...IT's ALL MY FAULT:doh:  ...Ah  i hate to hear about the bugs , i'm sick of the little buggers...It looks to me like you're having the same problem i am/was ...i'm still exactly sure, but the holes/intrusions looked exactly like yours'...and i also found that exact bug in the pic crawling around ...hope ya get it fixed Bud, cye




The Above Bug

hxxp://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0502/asparagus_beetle.asp

xx to tt

The above bug is an asparagus beetle, hardly a surprise as Mel is living between two rows of Asparagus..........................:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 31, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your plants must be getting quite big by now.
> 
> Hint


   That They Are Hip

I am just havin a few issues that are restricting my time spent on the Net

So for now I give you a little tease of a 

Budding Critically Smashed






​ 
The top of which is fine

Down below is another matter..............................

Just as you are havin issues with your CS Hip

I am also being challenged by them.............................

To the extent that I am now ignoring all signs of Nute burn etc.

  Of the three, 2 are female and 1 male who has now been quarantined.

  More pics and updates when I can


----------



## Melissa (Aug 31, 2008)

*hi bud ,,,what a nice little teaser,,
looking forward to seeing  MORE  :48:

take care eace: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 31, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> ​​
> 
> The top of which is fine
> 
> ...



​My bit below keeps getting eaten too.​


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 31, 2008)

nice havent seen the cs strain yet


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Truely awesome grow Uncle..


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> [/center]
> My bit below keeps getting eaten too.​



Wish mine would


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tasty grow buddy.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Tasty grow buddy.



yep

them toms are doin great


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the look of Mel's bushiness.

You did a great job on the CS ...... seriously funky.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I like the look of *Mel's bushiness*.
> 
> You did a great job on the CS ...... seriously funky.



*BET YOU WILL LOVE HER TRIMMED* ​


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 1, 2008)

nice training to keep her low.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 4, 2008)

Been Havin some rain for the last few days.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 4, 2008)

very nicw grow, cant wait to see the final result.

keep them ladies sweet


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)

The RUNT is playing catchup and looking fine


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2008)

Very impressive, your about a month advanced to the UK, have you tried giving the CS a heavy shot of N?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet looking lady Uncle!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Very impressive, your about a month advanced to the UK, have you tried giving the CS a heavy shot of N?


I hit her with a home made Manure Tea not so long back, no change was noted  just as you are havin fun with yours these are trouble. 

All three have the same compost, have been fed on the same schedule.........

Except the boy...........................

Who got the chop today 

Though his genes live on 

My temps have dropped dramatically in the last month

The pots just don't dry out in the same way, may be time to apply the nutes from On Top


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

Free bud from free seed is free enjoyment.

No matter how it grows.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha :rofl: 


Nothing  

My friend  

In this life is FREE


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## tokemon (Sep 7, 2008)

sweet.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

*looking great bud ,,,especially mel  

:48: :48: :48: :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Mel

your so sweet  

How are your _tips_ lookin


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

*my tips are looking just fine thanks bud  
finally got my camera back so ill be posting some up tomorro
:48:
*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome trichs Uncle


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha :rofl:
> 
> 
> Nothing
> ...


 
It is if you live in newcastle.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe you could enlighten us all Hip


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

Mel, filling out


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*looking fantastic bud :aok:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking beautiful.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 11, 2008)

:watchplant: 


Awesome Uncle.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

I wanna garden in the middle of nowhere man!!!
Outdoor plants look so cool...
Damn those wild weed eating Goats all over the place...
Every time I plant outdoors it is eaten... Bugs.. Goats... Some bastards stole them once....
Need a Farm man 
Keep it up!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

Migrant workers required

low pay

longish hrs

1 days work trimming

apply

within


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*where do i sign up :rofl:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *where do i sign up :rofl:*




you know where to send the CV mel

Interviews

Soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

Via webcam?


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry Hip

But this will be a formal affair.......................

Drug testing will be mandatory.............. 

Any person _*passing*_ the test will not be interviewed :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Drug testing will be mandatory..............


 
Does this by any chance mean you test thier home grown before they are allowed to touch your plants?


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 14, 2008)

Now there's a good idea

sample buds included with the CV and completed application form


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 14, 2008)

He was just hanging around:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2008)

I think his camouflage is excessive.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 15, 2008)

Well you know matt....................... 

Dark Horse

A man of few words


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 16, 2008)

Frosty forming mel at sunset


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2008)

60/40 sat dom, 5-6 weeks to go yet at a guess.

Looking good 


I am surprisingly close


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

they look f f f f f f f f fabulous! as usual


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> they look f f f f f f f f fabulous! as usual



Ta Thorn :aok:

n Hip

your ratios are off..................


----------



## Melissa (Sep 17, 2008)

*looking wonderfull :watchplant:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *looking wonderfull :watchplant:*



ta mel

yours too


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> your ratios are off..................


 

I blame the dark pic 


thats my excuse and im sticking with it


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

i'll have a go at the ratios (remember i'm a dunse! lol)...

75% sativa 25% indica?

4 weeks left?

pfft I dunno, they always look great anyway! I love your photography style


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> i'll have a go at the ratios (remember i'm a dunse! lol)...
> 
> 75% sativa 25% indica?
> 
> ...



Oh n hip 

ur banned from any more Ratio Guesses 

due to the fact you already know


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

Come on then Thorn 

I am in a playful mood

guess guess guess


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

muah ha ha haaaaaaaa

80/20? that was my first thought. or are they pure sativa?

Yea that cam phone is great, but only for still shots (like of my plants ) because it takes about 3 seconds to take the photo after you click! I really must get myself a camera someday


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

Has Hip had a helping hand?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

no i not spoken to him today


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

I can see he is watching from below

R U sure?


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

*What Became Of The Likely Lads*​
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=n4SAY2NhE7Y&NR=1







hmmmmmmm 

Looks like I was in the wrong thread when I posted this  
Maybe some one drugged me............


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

yea i'm sure...so what are your plants ratios?


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea i'm sure...so what are your plants ratios?



You were spot on girl


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

what 80/20? or pure?

I'd love to grow a pure sativa sometime...let it grow into a TREE all year! Ahh one day man one day i'm tellin ya!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

80/20

Thorn...................

PM me for your prize................


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

haha! Its really strange as that was what first came to my head when i look at the pictures.. my mum thinks i'm an empath and wondered if i'm psychic...who knows!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

Go on then tell me what I'm thinking now


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

you were thinking "I wonder if she knows what i'm thinking"  haha! See nothing evades my knowledge!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't give up your day job   :rofl: :rofl:

However

A few other people on this site may have guessed :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Mel in Her Bushiness.........................................
Still needs to put some weight on   






Under her Skirt


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*she looks wonderfull bud :fly:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *she looks wonderfull bud :fly:*




Ta


I know mel

she smells just as nice


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Click on the attachment for bigger pic


 
It shows a smaller pic 


It wont be long now


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2008)

That is beautiful.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

Ta Lar

your

Purple Wreck

looks:aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

Quite hypnotic, stunning, awe inspiring and beautiful, there are many ways to view the same beauty.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

Too Hot Uncle!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome Buds Unc ! Sorry i haven't dropped by to see the girls lately, been busy with my girls ...But that CS is completely magnificent  ...Those are some great pics too btw ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Unc...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Those are some great pics too btw


 
I think BU is practicing for bud pic of the month.

{But sshhhh, its our secret}


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I think BU is practicing for bud pic of the month.
> 
> {But sshhhh, its our secret}


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Point n shoot baby, point n shoot :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 24, 2008)

*She's a looker that's for sure. :hubba:  *


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

i so really need to hurry an get money to buy a new camera.  that was an amazin photo bud


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2008)

*AWESOME ,,,bud ,,,bud :giggle:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Just doing a favour.

















Could you get them any bigger?

:rofl:

It wouldnt let me insert the pics direct, I kept getting this .... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showfull.php?photo=5453:
Invalid File


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Just doing a favour.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showfull.php?photo=5455
> 
> ...









TA Lar :aok:

N sorry

I know your not used to big ones :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

*ok how do you manage to upload them so big ? *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *ok how do you manage to upload them so big ? *




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

*well ????? :rofl: doesnt answer my q ,,, :giggle:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

I read what was spoken about with the pics, so its the end of embedded pictures , you will have to do it how I do mine OR upload to the gallery and put the links as above


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: :shocked: :doh:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2008)

that CS is beautimus BU. . excellent green,green,green,green :aok: ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2008)

If you put the original giant pics into paint and re size to 1200 x 1200 you get mini giant pics


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Uncle has won the Bud pic of the month... Unless that drunken seed gets lucky again 
Nice pics Bud! Didn't make me sick exactly... In fact they made me happy 
Later!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

&#1041;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103; &#1042;&#1080;

&#1052;&#1086;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1094;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1103; &#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1090; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085; &#1097;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;
&#1053;&#1077; &#1073;&#1098;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;
&#1057;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082; :d


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

bud you always pick the best avatar pics! I love that one...was it one of your own creation or did you find the pic?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 1, 2008)

Ta thorn

just lucky I guess

a little search on google and voilà

are you not going to get into the mood of things ?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe soon bro, although I personally think my grasshopper is pretty scarey  hehe


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 1, 2008)

hey Unc, haven't got to come by in a while...The ladies are lookin' pretty great  ...can't wait to see the harvest, when do you plan on harvesting these girls??? are ya gonna harvest by trich color or what ??? Hope all's well for ya, Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Unc...


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

:d


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

Tips


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

I notice your temps are dropping BU.


Is it causing issues?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

U know what Hip

You have this Uncanny Knack of asking me Qs about issues I may be experiencing, just as I am experiencing them....................... 

So..........................

Yep the temps are dropping and despite watching the local Meto Forcast, I was caught out this morning.

We had our 1st *Frost* 

Also *mould* is present in the patch............................. 

But not on my girls.....................


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> The ladies are lookin' pretty great  ...can't wait to see the harvest, when do you plan on harvesting these girls??? are ya gonna harvest by trich color or what ???



Hey 420 :aok:

it's now looking like a race against* FROST* damage that may dictate the Harvest Schedule.......................................................

Just got back from the store with some Horticultural Fleece............:aok:

Think my girls may need tucking in every night, till harvest.............  :farm:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Is the mould confined?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 7, 2008)

yes hip

it's just in the patch................................... 

high humidity is causing a few issues 

this may now be the key factor to harvest timing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

I hear you on that score, im seriously thinking of cutting all my smalls this weekend before I lose them all, outside is far too wet, leaf mildew is present and the weather is not going to get any better.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

Beat you to it m8

I gave the girls a trim lower down yesterday

*vigilance* is now the key word


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Fingers crossed you can get 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

Dang

I've been in the patch this morning and shook all my girls about.
It rained again last night and we have high humidity and still air at the moment.
If I could get away with it........................
:angrywife: 
I would set up some oscillating fans up around the girls to increase air movement.................................


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

High Times Photos Uncle!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you going to shake it in the patch tonight too?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

Any more than 3 shakes and it's a ?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> High Times Photos Uncle!!



Damn straight kgb

I've been high all the time since harvest began


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

The Runt CS


----------



## EastSideGreens (Oct 8, 2008)

:hubba:Very nice grow m8. Get high off your own supply!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

In the Damp Patch

1 SM Tip







2 Where SM ends and SCD starts  







3 Sun Going down on me


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

Great weather over the weekend....................:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

Did a bit of this n that


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

Is that a packet of fuse wire in picture one?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

Any idea how much longer till all outsiders are harvested?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

About as long as a piece of fuse wire I believe hip


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2008)

> 3 Sun Going down on me


Now thats a beautiful pic.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Now thats a beautiful pic.



thanks bbp......................:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 18, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 18, 2008)

It's been a busy and worrying time in the Patch of late.
As the temps have dropped humidity has risen..........
n
mould has begun to spread...............

I began harvesting two weeks ago.......................

1st pick was concentrated on small stems that had no chance of fully ripening.

I did this to try and open out the low bushes and help fresh air circulate.....

Since then I have been picking on a nearly daily basis...............

Further opening the bush's up and stopping damp buds resting on damp buds all day and night.

Despite my frequent checks small amounts of mould are also removed daily.

The pic below demonstrates the onset of bud rot............................ 

This is where I believe that "a stitch in time saves nine"

Any such buds are removed to the stem..............
n
disposed of  in our log burner..............


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Looking great minus the bud rot BU. :aok: You can make some oil from those nasty buds if ya wanted.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks TBG :aok: 

Hippy warned me off from making Oil.................... 

He said it was far too potent for me................ 

I'm currently just plucking them mouldy nuggets, trimming the mould out and drying them near the log burner................

Lots of little samples as the main crop is drying and curing..............:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

I said 1 table spoon at a time thats all


----------



## nikimadritista (Oct 19, 2008)

Oil a.. How is that done?? Any links??


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 24, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Oil a.. How is that done?? Any links??



xa xa xa &#1056;&#1072;&#1079;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088; &#1085;&#1072; hippy :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey everyone..................

As my Journal draws to a close, I'd like to thank you all for your positive, humourous  and sarcastic comments along the way................. 

An interesting grow season for me, the 1st time outdoors in a long time and in a new country/climate........

Also it's the first time I have shared the growing experience with others..........:aok: 

Hope you enjoyed the journey as much as me.....................


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

Some very tasty looking buds you have there my friend. Nice work. Great journal. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2008)

Will it last till Christmas?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Give or take.......................................

maybe..........:confused2: 

some debts have already been settled...............

others are still outstanding..........

Trim and super trim in the freezer  

Bags on route lets hope I get time to make some BUB

Just gona start on a little finger hash now................................


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

hehe finger hash..love it 

That all looks VERY inviting bud congrats on the harvest


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Ta Thorn:aok: 

wana see...................


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

the finger hash? sure!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

k

sticky finger


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 29, 2008)

&#1052;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1080; &#1089;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1082;&#1080;!
&#1052;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1080; &#1089;&#1072; &#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072; &#1093;&#1072; &#1093;&#1072;!
&#1041;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084; &#1090;&#1080; &#1086;&#1090; &#1057;&#1098;&#1088;&#1094;&#1077;!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 29, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> &#1052;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1080; &#1089;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1082;&#1080;!
> &#1052;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1080; &#1089;&#1072; &#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072; &#1093;&#1072; &#1093;&#1072;!
> &#1041;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084; &#1090;&#1080; &#1086;&#1090; &#1057;&#1098;&#1088;&#1094;&#1077;!



&#963;&#945;&#962; &#949;&#965;&#967;&#945;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#959;&#973;&#956;&#949;

&#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;


&#1059;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1093; &#1074;&#1098;&#1074; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072; &#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;


----------

